# Screven County



## coastga (Oct 22, 2005)

Opening morning of gun season was warm. I did not see any deer. My uncle that hunts with me saw two large does around 7:20AM Saturday October 22. The evening hunt was dead------to much heat!

I try it again Monday morning.
Coastga


----------



## coastga (Oct 24, 2005)

No I do not around the airport. I Hunt between Cooperville and Rocky Ford. I went this morning(Monday Oct. 24th) and stayed in the stand until 10:30AM. The wind was blowing hard out of the North. No deer seen.


----------



## coastga (Oct 26, 2005)

Went back this morning(Oct.26) stayed until 10:15AM. The weather was perfect a cool 33 degrees. The wind was almost not present. A perfect day to hunt with one exception----No deer. As I walked back to my truck a doe was in the pines 30 feet from where I parked.


----------



## coastga (Oct 31, 2005)

This morning (10/31/05) was a cool 35 degrees. I stayed in the stand until 10:15 and I did not see a deer. When back that afternoon and hunted over a soybean field. About 5:50Pm a doe and a yearling buck came into the field. No shooters!


----------

